
California lawmakers propose raising corporate tax by 7% to offset Trump tax cut - mbgaxyz
http://www.sacbee.com/news/politics-government/capitol-alert/article195434569.html
======
johng
At what point does California stop and realize that they are going to
eventually tax themselves out of business?

~~~
gizmo686
Probably after they stop being the 6th largest global economy; the ~11th
largest per-capita GDP global economy (not counting other US states); the
largest GDP in the union; the 8th largest per-capita GDP in the union;

California is doing fine under its high tax approach to government.

~~~
ribble
which totally explains news article after article about people and business
fleeing california for states with less of a tax burden.

~~~
craftyguy
confirmation bias.

